# my horse was hit by lightning and survived



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. He must be a strong fellow.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

That is an amazing story ... it blew my mind when I read it! :shock:

I'm so happy you're horse is alive and doing better!! He must be very tough.

Is he having any trouble chewing? Did the vet tell you to do any special feed or anything? Did the farrier have to put special shoes on the hooves with holes in them?

I'm sorry it is a lot of questions, it is just that I was amazed by the story and curious what the recovery will be like. Please keep us updated and I will send good vibrations across the distance to your horse!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I am so happy he has survived.

I don't know of any horses that took a direct lightening hit and lived to tell about it.

Please keep a diary of his journey back to good health. I really think your story should be shared beyond this thread, if you are up for that.

The very best to you and your horse for a great recovery. He is already beating the odds.

He is a special guy and has a job to do on this earth, you just don't know what it is yet

Hugs to both of you and your vet


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

That is great he survived being hit. The paralisis might be caused by swelling of the nerves and such and as the swelling goes down, some might come back as your vet said. If not, you certainly have a horse with the will to live, and you have a pretty amazing story to tell.
I am curious, did he have shoes on? 
We have a horrible lightening storm go through here on Thursday and the neighbor lost two cows to lightening hits. So happy your experience had a happy ending.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

You have totally freaked me out now.....

We or the barn owner (private farm, no other boarders) usually brings our horses in when it storms. Or we leave them in if they are calling for storms later. I always thought "perhaps we are overreacting, being paranoid" ...... now I am not so sure.

To the OP: are you going to have your horse brought in during storms now or are you going to still let him/them out?

To everyone: how common is this really? what do you all do in regards to storms? In or out?

OP, I am so glad your horse survived....what a miracle! Keep us posted on his progress please.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that garlicbunny! It's amazing he made it. Please keep us updated on his progress. Sending lots of healing vibes & well wishes your way!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW what a story iam glad hes doing better sending healing vibes your way.
I thought i was being crazy brining my horses in when thunder storms are in the forcast. Well i will never leave my horses out when thunder and lighting is forcast again. Two horses wear shoes so they will be in from now on if storm are coming.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a scary story, so glad that he is doing OK. I hope you will keep us up to date with his progress.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I never would have thought that he would survive the strike. 
It sounds as if you being there gave him the strength to try to get up and move back to the barn. 

Hoping he continues to recover.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

oh you guys...brought tears again. I am so grateful he is alive , but I want more...to ride again..ok to answer your questions. He did not have shoes on and our new mare that has just front shoes was in when it started so was left in until it was over.

Horses at this boarding facility are left out, they are not brought in and YES YES YES I will watch the weather and drive to bring my 2 in. Some would think it is silly but to think he could have been struck dead just scares the heck out of me. 

It was an INDIRET hit, forgot to mention that i guess. came up from the ground, which is why it went through his hooves.

Vet says he gets 1 or 2 horses it every year, (90% are dead)

He seems to graze fine but vet only wanted him on grass for now,but had trouble with grated carrots and apples, they just fell from his mouth mostly.

The daily log seems like a good idea, nobody else should ever have to go through what I did, I felt like it was one of those teary movies when the horse is dying and the girl or whoever is lying next to them drying their eyes out. I just got all teary thinking about it! If this post just saves one life....


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, what a miracle horse, so glad he is ok, I will keep him in my prayers for a full recovery. I live in the lightning belt in Florida and have had strikes real close, so try to coax my horses in with hay during storms, guess I'm not so paranoid as my hubby thinks. Wish you lots of luck and give that special horse a big hug for me.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am very envious of you. My beloved three year old was killed a few weeks ago by lightning. It happened so quick the other horses didn't even know until they saw my family going to him. They were as shocked as we were. I miss him so much. Treasure your horse.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness I'm so happy he's okay. That's so crazy! Poor Guy. It really is a miracle. Are his hooves okay? Like he won't develop an infection or anything in the holes? Please keep updates of Mr.wobbles  I hope he comes out of his paralysis quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Gave me chills reading that. I'm so happy he's alive and improving. My coworker just told me hers died a couple months ago from a lightening strike. Such a scary thought.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*thanks for the warning! i had no idea that could happen!*

Dear Garlicbunny,
thank you so much for sharing your warning with the forum. i have had horses for most of my life and had never heard of one getting hit by lightening! I know lightening comes up from the ground not down from the sky like it appears learned that on discovery channel  

but seriously thanks so very much and you and Mr WOBBLES ARE IN OUR PRAYERS! I will be alot more careful about where my horses are in storms from now on. we LIVE ON TOP OF A HILL and i always worry about that since i cut down alot of the trees to make grazing room for the horses.

thank you and god bless. We all wish a swift and full recovery to you and your horse. 
ANGi


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Ladydreamer, I am so very sorry, and thank you for reminding me that I am so lucky he lived. The night I laid there next to him all I did was pray to God that he would make it, so thank you for putting in perspective that he is alive and doing very well when I start to worry if I will ever ride him again. You poor thing, prayers are with you that you can heal from your tragic loss.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss Ladydreamer. I will admit of all the horrible things I've imagined could happen, lightening has never been one of the, And Garlicbunny I'm so happy for you. Do please keep us updated.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I have good news. Dan turned out our new mare in the field and Dilllon got excited, I can't believe my eyes, but we both saw it. He did a little trot then took off cantering! It was short, but he looked good to, from what we saw, he looked stable! Keep the prayers coming, they are working! Thank you all


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonderful news! Will keep praying!


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amazing story! I'm so glad he survived! I watched a tree in my pasture get hit by lightning just the other evening. My 4 horses were roughly about 50ft from it and scattered like roaches in the light! My heart was in my throat! I will be finishing my addition to my barn quickly now!!!
Continued good thoughts your way!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds like his recovery will be baby steps each day. Good for both of you.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

This is good news Garlicbunny. Keep us posted, I'm sending good vibes your way still. Cheryl


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Just an update on Dillon. He has been trotting some and have seen him cantering also. A couple days ago we opened a gate so that he could get into his outdoor stall as it was calling for Thunderstorms. That was all good but a barn buddy saw him trotting down next to a fence (slightly down hill) and he fell into the fence. He did not knock it down or go through it which is good. He appears to have more trouble walking sometimes and seems to lose his balance quite often. We also saw him go down to roll and got up just fine, like nothing was wrong with him.

Yesterday we noticed he had stopped drooling and the last 2 days I have hand fed him a little hay and he did just fine. This morning I gave him small pieces of carrots and apples..one at a time and he did well with the bigger chunks more so than the smaller cuts of carrots. 

When running my hand from front to back across his left eye, his dark part darts towards his rump and the white shows . The bad thing I noticed is that his front teeth are mostly very dark...almost black..certainly due to the lightning strike. That saddens me as I am thinking they might rot out then he will not be able to eat. 

He pretty muchs is doing very well, we see a little improvement in his ear movement, not much but better anyways.

My request is that all who read this if you ask around to find out anyone who has a horse who lived through an indirect strike, I would like any information on how they were able to help horse or anything pertaining to this issue.. I am actually thinking of contacting Ohio state or checking with my vet to get some help in rehabilitating him.. one of my friends say they help people that have the paralysis on one side to tape or secure their lets say arm up so they have to use the paralized arm.. and the sooner the better. Sorry this is so long, i just get carried away. thanks to you all and hope you never have to go through this.


----------



## LadyScarlet (Jul 2, 2011)

I would have been an absolute wreck, he is so lucky and I am so happy that you still have him. I hope he gets better!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Lady Scarlett, and so do I more than anything!!!!!


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

So glad he's doing better! It's stories like these that never make you underestimate the "1 in a million" chance.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow,poor thing. I'm glad he is making a recovery. Keep us updated 

You should show a pictures of what he looks like.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Subscribing so I don't miss the updates. Good luck, your horse is amazing!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Subscribing! I'm so glad he's doing okay!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I really HOPE that a strike can't cause they death and decay of his teeth. I'm not sure why it would, so I hope you're wrong about that suspicion with every ounce I have in me!!! More prayers going out to your boy for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks you guys...and gals! His teeth were not like that before, so I can only suspect it is from the lightning. I have tried to find any info about horses being hit and can find very little, he is truly a miracle! I will keep adding updates.

ps. you can really not tell anything is wrong with him by looking at him except his left ear is still off to the side. I actually picked up both his front hooves today just to see if he could balance. I did not hold them very long though and maybe try a back on this week. Farrier is supposed to come out in 2 weeks, not sure if he will be able to trim him.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What a lucky guy!!
Yeah, lightning struck the ground and the current runs through the ground for a ways. The horse was standing in the affected area. He must have been near the outer margin to have survived.

I would love to see some photos of him, the damage to the hooves, the teeth and whatever else may show what happened as a result of the incident.

Sounds like recovery is coming and I bet he will do well, since he is improving so rapidly.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a friend that one of his aunts lost her entire herd of horses to a lightening strike. So your guy is a lucky guy. So glad that he is getting better. Keep us updated as to his progress please.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Since you're in Ohio (I am, too.), I would strongly suggest you contact your vet about looking into OSU. We've sent many horses there in the past and they do amazing work - that's why it's one of the best programs in the country. If nothing else, you can get in contact with the Vet program there and they may be able to give you insight into what to expect and what you may be able to do for him.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Seamom, that is exactly what I was thinking! I am calling vet in the morning with an update and will let you know.

Allison, thank you for encouraging thoughts that he may be well enough someday to ride. I am going out to take pictures tomorrow or sometime this week, but since I do not know how to put them up on the forum, I would have to email them. Like I said though, you really cant tell except from his ear drooping and his teeth that anything is wrong by just looking at him. 

you should however see the tree he hit before going through the fence. Am going to get a pic of that too. There is hair about around about a 1/4-1/3 of the tree and his ear was messed up in and out. Can't figure how he hit that tree where he did before being thrown throught the fence to the other side. Just did more surfing for anything on horses being hit by lightning and living...so few! We are very lucky indeed!


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update Garlicbunny and try and not get too discouraged. We all rooting for you and him and thinking about you. It sounds like it may be a long process but where there's life there's hope. Cheryl


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Posting on the forum couldn't be easier. I have a photobucket account. It is FREE! Then,

you upload a photo,

hold the cursor on the picture.

A box will appear 

you click on the very bottom box

It copies the photo.

Then you simply paste it in your post.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump...Pics?


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

wow thats insane... so glad hes okay - how horrid for you!!! thats so scary - we keep our horse out all year round in all weather - and so do most in NZ - scary that it could happen!!!

would also love to see pics!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh you guys...i can put pic's on fb, but everything else.....embarrassed to say, not to computer smart there. I forgot my camara yesterday and hubby is going out today so will another day this week.

A barn buddy's vet knows of 1 horse that was struck, the only details I know are that horse used to have a swelled leg (knee area) and since it was hit the swelling has been gone! I gave her my number to give to her vet..thats what I have been looking for, someone else that has a horse that lived!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

garlicbunny said:


> Oh you guys...i can put pic's on fb, but everything else.....embarrassed to say, not to computer smart there. I forgot my camara yesterday and hubby is going out today so will another day this week.
> 
> A barn buddy's vet knows of 1 horse that was struck, the only details I know are that horse used to have a swelled leg (knee area) and since it was hit the swelling has been gone! I gave her my number to give to her vet..thats what I have been looking for, someone else that has a horse that lived!



what browser are you using ?

IN chrome - right click the pic on facebook and copy the img URL and put between those two img tags (below). 

If you are using Internet Explorer - right click the pic - select properties and copy the address (URL) part you will see in the box and place between the two img tags (below



Image tags are [ img ] [ /img ] without the spaces


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, I have never even heard of such a thing. Now I am scared, my horses are outside all the time. I don't even have the means to put them in a stall. They have spaces which are covered next to the barn but no dors. Sure do hope that he will recover fully, and I would love to see some pics as well.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Garlic, this isn't a resource on recovery as you've requested (wish I had something to share there!) but I immediately thought of you when I read this story just now: http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/63966/nj-stallion-unbridled-jet-dies

I don't know if there truly are more of these events happening this year, or if I've just heard about it more, but it seems that it's been a very active summer for lightning strikes so far.

Hope your boy is continuing to improve.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I can just copy and paste my pics from facebook to the forum. You can prolly do the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*dillon*


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

He still has a little bit of head tilt and notice his ear is not yet able to move around, but overall you can barely tell anything is wrong. I opened up his paddock gate today and off he came running and I was thinking better slow down boy...made me laugh as he ran right past me to the lusher grass! This Saturday we will introduce him back with the other two geldings he was with prior to being hit. His eye is looking better also, not darting back near as much as it was! My son showed me how to post pix so I will attempt to post a couple more. 

Thanks again for all your support through this very trying time!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG he looks so sweet! So glad he's improving, and that you are willing to take such good care of him! <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

how could I not take good care of him by spoiling doting and so on? He is my lifelong horse and hope to have him into my senior years..I love him to pieces and then some!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I know I know, at least I am able to post the pictures now, just don't know to write a note along with it. This is the picture of the section of fence he was blown through. Notice the barb wire on the top that he never made contact with. There were however his hair around about 2 ft of the tree, that may be how he injured his teeth (per vet statement), ear ( had injury that has now healed) and his eye which is better.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

this is such an amazing story! dillon is a beautiful boy, my old riding instructer lost 3 horses last year to lightning, they were standing together and they were hit.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow, what a lucky boy. He's gorgeous and I'm sure he'll improve with time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

It's incredible how he survived, and seems to be thriving and healing! He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

He is so so so so handsome, Bunny! I love his multicolored mane. I love him! So happy to hear his recovery is STILL improving.

So his teeth might have been damaged from hitting them? Did the vet say if they would die like you were concerned about before?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

He is gorgeous, love his color. Truly amazing story. Hope he has a full recovery.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So glad to hear he is recovering well! What a handsome boy


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow what a will to live!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I can see his head/ear tilt. Hopefully, this will decrease in time. Can you get pics of his teeth? 

I am glad to hear he is galloping around, being happy. Does he have any balance issues?


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing story! So glad to see he is recovering so well! He is a gorgeous horse, and I'll be keeping you and him in my thoughts as he continues recovery.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

yes i will try to get pic's of his teeth on saturday. his balance issues are at the walk. I took him into the barn for the first time since he was hit, he did just fine. I was talking to a guy doing some work at the barn and he said that when it thunders he hollars, poor guy he is afraid of it. After a while though he settled down. 

Run in sheds are going to be built in each and every paddock since the incident, glad to hear that! Remember that he has not been in because the vet did not want him in a stall incase he fell. I think he is ok now though, he gets a hoof trim tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

you are probably tired of hearing about Dillon, but for those of you whom are not here is the latest.
I turned him out with the two gelding he was previously pastured with, it was uneventful, but it appears he still holds the dominant position over them. They were grazing peacefully and Dillon was so happy to be back out with them, he checked everything out then tried to get them running which they totally ignored him. he ran a bit and looked great.

I was told by a friend that he may develop cataracts ( which people and horses do if they are hit by lightning. I need to get in contact with my vet to see if there is anything we can do to prevent it. I looked up on internet and there is a product call ConC that will help to eliminate cataracts and has to be given daily for life..not cheap..75 doses per bottle.

When bringing him in the barn the way of a 12" step he fell slowly into the doorway on his left side that is somewhat paralized. Seemed a little off balance in the barn but all in all did just fine, stood normally for the farrier.

Got pic;s of his teeth but were too light (camara setting) so will take more this week.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Glad to hear he was happy out in the pasture. Keep up with the updates, its good to hear some GOOD news.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

After vets visit last week I am very happy with the news. He thinks Dillon is doing great and is estimating possibly 6-8 weeks before I can ride. I won't get too excited about the timeframe, I will know when he can be ridden by how he can handle the step down into the barn and how he can handle uneven ground and turns etc. He still seems a bit disoriented in the barn and moves pretty carefully. 

He says he can see out of his left eye, isn't worried about his ear and says he is dropping grain and carrots because of the paralysis and that should get better with time. he also says he will float his teeth in the fall but it wasnt the reason he was dropping grain. He looked at his teeth and I felt a bit silly when he told me it was tarter while chipping a piece off. Well who looks at their horses teeth that often anyways.

He had me move him in tight circles as tight as I could get him to move in both directions, needs more time on that aspect also. He wants to see him again when I think he is ready to ride.

Another boarder says her vet had 3 horses that lived that were together, don't know yet if they were able to be ridden, but her vet advised me to get a massage therapist out to work his muscles once a week. I am waiting for her number so I can get that started.

One other thing. you know the sockets over the eyes? Dillons left eye has a deep pocket, guess it is where the muscles are, not sure what they can do about that.

All in all he is doing great, so many are telling me I need to write a story about all this..I should. I will post more when there is a change. Thanks for all your support through all this!​


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That is fabulous news garlicbunny! Dillon is certainly a survivor and one tough cookie! Be sure to post pics when you do get to ride! Keep the good news coming


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

garlicbunny said:


> you are probably tired of hearing about Dillon, but for those of you whom are not here is the latest.



Not at all tired of hearing the updates, forgive me for not responding every time, but I really have nothing more to offer than I am so pleased he is doing so well! I read all of your updates!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Thankyou for sharing your experience and updating, I too am very happy that things are going so well, keep up the good work.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Bunny all of this is wonderful news. He is quite the handsome boy and sounds very sweet too. I'm glad you're keeping us up to date. Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I LOVE hearing about Dillon's progress so PLEASE continue to update us. I love hearing all this good news~!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

not really an update but someone who my husband and i went to school with said that horses that have head trama like Dillon are prone to seizures later in life. Better to know now that it could possibly happen rather to be surprised if it does.

Last couple days I have been going out to the field under the trees to groom him and put fly repellant on him and just basically make sure all is good. He just stands there so still, then when I say good bye to him and walk away he follows me...like i am not giving him enough attention...makes me feel very guilty! 

I was not supposed to but with my hubbys encouragement i got on his back with only a halter and lead rope and walked him around for about 5 minutes. He did pretty darn good until the last 3 or 4 steps (seemed tired). Felt great..you all should have seen my smile. won't do that again for a while, but glad I did.


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

It's been great to hear your updates and I'm very happy to hear he's slowly recovering. 

If I can make a suggestion, you might try doing some exercises, work with him, to help him re-learn his balance and control. 

There are some simple stretches and things you can do that I think could really help. Some people may have given you these already, but if not.. it may be worth a try. 

Carrot stretches (or favorite treat):

-Stand at his side, let him see the carrot, and put it back towards his ribs. Let him bend his neck around and stretch as far as he can to get the carrot. Overtime move the carrot further and further back along his ribs to his flanks, to his butt. Horses really can stretch that far with a lot of work. (They do it naturally to itch sometimes).  The stretching and turning sharply should help with his balance. 

-Same concept, but hold the carrot on the ground in front of his legs and then between his front legs, and then further back between his front legs. (In stages - not all in the same day). 

It's important when doing the 'carrot stretches' to not let him have the carrot as soon as he reaches it. Hold onto the carrot until he bites off a piece or until he holds the position as long as he can. 

Side stepping and turning on his hind end and front end will probably also help him regain his balance. 

There are some great videos you can lookup on youtube on how to ask your horse to turn on his frontend and hindend from the ground. It'll give you both something fun to do and work on while you're waiting to ride again.  

Best of luck to you both. He's a brave boy.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Garlicbunny, I am so sorry I missed this post. My cousin's TW mare suffered an indirect hit on March 15. Kellie got home and her mare would generally come to the gate to be greeted. She was on her feet but had a hard time turning around and was unsteady on her feet and was walking wobbly and staggering. There is a slight step up into the barn floor and Kellie said Lady Dollar's front hoof was kinda pawing in the air like she didn't know where to put it. Kellie thought her EPM was flairing up and ran her hand down LD's side and her hair fell out in a line. (by the next day all of LD's winter coat FELL out!) The vet was coming out anyway and Doc took a blood sample and sent it off to make sure it wasn't EPM but thought it was lightening. LD is better and I have seen her running in the pasture (the following week) but she is stiff and sometimes her back leg looks like it is slightly dragging. She is a little wobbly on her feet sometimes. Doc said she wasn't sound for riding any longer (she suffered from EPM and was weak in some ways to begin with). Kellie's nephew was just learning to ride on her and was heart broken. 

LD is as good as she is going to get and she is doing ok. I hope your boy continues to improve and becomes sound. I will tell Kellie about your experiences and the exercises someone suggested. It might help LD too. 

Kellie does bring the horses in now when it is storming.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you thank you Thank you for the last two posts!! That is the stuff i was looking for. Will start the stretching excersizes tonight. Very excited I can actually help him myself. 

I have actually use the carrot for getting him to turn tight in both directions and found he can move pretty darn fast! Ha

I also am trying to find an equine massage therepist to come work with him once a week...per advice from another boarders vet that knows what happened to him. So far I have not found anything on horses that can be ridden again. Thank you for spreading the word please continue to do so. would love to find someone who has a horse that can be ridden again..You guys made my day!


----------



## luvsmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

it was years ago but my great uncle had a quater horse stud who suffered an indirect lightening hit when he was 2 yrs old. we believe that it stunted his growth as he only topped out at 14.3 and his off spring all hit 15.3 or taller and he suffered from paralysis on his right ear (he could never do much more than flop it back and forth after the hit). it took him about 2 yrs but my uncle was able to eventually break him to saddle and ride him on the ranch, work cows basically anything he did with the other horses. Joe (the stud) always just looke da little odd with one floppy ear and he was very unsure about loud noises for the rest of his life but that was about it. he lived to be 30 yrs old and i got to learn to ride on him when i was little. the only thing i can think of is that he did go blind in the right eye and that may have been due to the lightening strike but i dont really know for sure as it was years later


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Now were talkin! That is great lovesmygirls, Dillons ear doesn't seem to be improving and the pocket above his left eye tells me the muscles aren't working, but these are the stories I am looking for....hope. Hope that I may be able to ride him again and in fact you are the first person so far that has given me hope for a successful riding partner again. Thank you so much for sharing, it means a lot more than you know!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Zaudika, how do you stop the horse from moving his body in order to get the carrot at his side. I may have expected too much maybe. He would start with just turning his neck and then would move his body.. I think I may have answered my own question. Thank you again. He is such a sweetie. I sat on a bucket tonght in the pasture after grooming and training session and he sauntered over to my with his muzzle at my head even putting it on my face..what a bonding moment. Oh a little drool here and there but pure love!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

QOS, I have a question for you. Why does the vet think tht LD is no longer able to be ridden? Any specifics? I was told it could take a while..maybe up to a year from one vet that hasn;t seen him (old classmate) and my vet says it could be 6-8 weeks..can't say for sure.
You have probably read this but Dillon seems to move better at faster gaits than the walk. Does the vet think because LD has EPM and was hit by lightning is the reason...i mean how sure is he. please tell Kellie I am so sorry that he is no longer rideable maybe they are wrong and he just needs more time.. I do feel lucky!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

GarlicBunny, I would imagine it has to do with the EPM as much as the lightening strike. I think the combo of both on her nervous system may have been too much but who knows? Maybe next year she will have gained enough strength to be rideable. The vet said she'd be as good as she was going to be in 2 months but as much as I love our vet - he is not God and LD does receive the best of nutrition and care. 

Kellie would love nothing more than for Lady Dollar to improve. She is a BIG old girl and only 10 years old. She has a huge motor and loves to go. I will be seeing Kellie this weekend and will tell her about those exercises and your horse. 

The last time I saw LD she looks fine except for that slight drag of one of her hooves. I will update you when I talk to Kellie. Post some pictures of your boy...I'd love to see him.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

There are pic's on page 5 and 6. I need to take more pic's this weekend to show his head and face, that is where you can see the paralysis the most. Thank you Qos for more info on LD, I wish for her and Kellie that she can be ridden again. My gosh i am not even sure my Dillon will be able to be ridden, I am hopeful though. I thougt that maybe I should start hand walking him on the trails. That might help with the hills and varied terrain just as much as the carrot exersizes.


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

An amazing story of courage and took a bit to read the entire thread, but you did so well with the update's.. I'll for sure keep following Dillon's update's...
Godspeed to the both of you


----------



## DreamComeTrue (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow Scary story, very happy to hear he survived and is doing ok.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Just a short update. Brought Dillon in the barn today way of the 10" step and he did very well. Remember 3 weeks ago he gently fell into the door frame. He was not perfect but so much better. I then groomed him and took him for a short walk in the woods all of about 10 minutes and he did great! No stumbling or wobbling that I could see. I did have a friend take a short video and some pic's but haven't got them downloaded yet..soon. Just wanted to share my joy...


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yay!! Congrats! He's a tough, determined guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing story. Thank you so much for sharing. You are both survivors in my opinion. What a terrible thing for both of you to have to go through. I think your boy is beautiful and that his little floppy ear only ads character. Both of you are strong and I think at the rate he is recovering that some day you will ride him again.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

what do you think of accupressure vs massage? How much difference is there? I heard good things about these two women that do this and they are very close? thanks..


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

hope this shows up better after posting, my other pictures weren't this small. Also tried putting up a video but that didnt work either. In any case I have been on his back 3 times now for just a few minutes, doing very well and broke into a jog a couple times, still not 100% but feel good about today. BTW if you can see the house on the left, a new roof is being put on and Dillon could care less!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

awww glad the boy is doing better!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated. Last weekend we decided to load up and trailer out to bridle paths that are only 15 minutes from barn. He took a couple minutes to load then walked right in. I wanted to ride in the trailer just to make sure he wasn't going to freak out so I did down the driveway and just down the road about 1/8 of a mile. He did pretty good, seemed a little concerned going down the driveway because of all the little dips and holes and it was pretty noisy but once we got to the road he was better, so I got out and got into the truck.

more later..ran out of time


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, what an inspiration. Its nice to hear this good news.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for the updates. I am really interested in following his progress.

His experience is somewhat similar to a new student I have. She received pretty bad head trauma a while ago. As a result, she lost some of her equilibrium. One time riding, she fell and shattered her pelvis leading to a long recovery.

She has three wonderful horses and she is committed to regaining her ability to ride. I am teaching her now. She lost many of the mental "pathways" that control her balance. It is obvious to me that she is/was a fabulous rider and can see it in her current ability. Now, we are using repetition to build NEW pathways to regain her balance. Time and repetition will, hopefully, get her right back to where she was. It will be slow and cautious, but what else do we have, but time..... 

Like your horse. He has to rebuild his damaged pathways too. As you can now see, he is successfully doing that. It is slow and takes lots of practice. I am SO glad you have had this level of patience and have been there for him.

You do know, however, that updates need photos!!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you both for your replys. I do have one thing to get off my mind though before I add to the update I started with this morning. Allison thank you so much on the progress of your student. I am so happy for her that she is getting better! Please DO keep me updated on her progress as well! The next thing i s I keep hearing how people are praising me on me sticking with my boy and doing whatever I can to get him back to where he was. In my mind I don't understand what other options I have. I love my horse and would never give up on him...ever; unless he was in pain and could not get better ..anybody that would not stick with it I can not understand at all! I am no one special, I just LOVE my horse! Allison I also have to add that I am not offended by any means when I hear that statement. This forum has been great and am surprised by all the attention my post has had. Now on to the rest of my update from this morning.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

After the trailer ride with both Dillon and our new mare we purchased 3 days prior to Dillon getting hit, we unloaded horses and I walked Dillon around to get used to the area. He did fine. While my husband got his mare groomed and saddled Dillon was feeling pretty good and was very alert to all the horses in the campsite area. He was though very well behaved. Even when my hubby took off for a trail ride he did not act up. He seemed to enjoy watching the other horses (must have been 25 trailers in the area) and I sensed he was enjoying himself. When hubby came back I took the mare out for under a 2 mi. ride then back to camp to ride Dillon around the campsite. Unsaddled the mare and saddled Dillon, then hooked some reins to his halter and off we went for about 10 minutes. He did GREAT! I was surprised at how well he did so I decided next time we would go together and ride a flat trail until he seemed like he was done then just walk him back. Mind you this might be 10-15 minutes. I want to work him slowly. I will explain in next post.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I have not been updating like I should have been. I had been riding him in the paddock next to the barn and after about 10 minutes he would just shut down and not move. I usually would make him move a few steps more just so it was my idea for him to stop but I would have to pull his head one way or the other for him to obey. Now he is a lazy horse but under the circumstances I felt as if his body was telling him to stop. 
 I also thought one day to go ahead and put the bit in his mouth; he was NOT going to let me do that. I tried another time, got the bit in and he threw his head up which is not like him so I got the bit out as fast as I could and put the hackamore on. Once he knew it was not the bit he was fine. I have also used just the halter and also a sidepull which he was fine. I suspect the feeling of metal in his mouth was not agreeable.
*The one thing I wanted to mention is when I took him out riding on the property woods and was about 5 minutes away from the barn and couple boarders came along so I thought maybe I would follow along for a minute. There was a little bit of a steep hill that we came to and I have hand walked him on it butt never attempted to ride it and that is when we had got to the bottom ( the other riders trotted up it) and I let him go…to trot also. He threw his up and was tossing it back and forth so I baled off him as he had worked his back legs into a deep rut by all the rain. He was fine going back to barn while I hand walked him back ( I am very not athletic so didn’t even attempt to get back on until I got back to the mounting block). I mounted back up and went out by myself at a walk and soon as I got down a slight decline I asked for a trot and he broke into a very nice jog. I don’t know if he was not feeling very stable or if he was acting up due to the horses (his 2 geldings he shares a pasture with or what) but I was pleased in the end with him.*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Dillon's progress is amazing GB. Just the fact that you are riding him at all is a miracle. Hope he continues to get better and better!!!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

This progress is absolutely AMAZING! I want to hear how he progresses with time to come! He is a gorgeous horse.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

the last pic of horse butts was just for fun. Notice Dillons ear is floppy, but the last 3 weeks he has been moving it, I see it moving more and more. Also notice his lip (it still sags) and he takes a while to eat grain. He still seems to have some paralysis with the left side of his mouth. Thanks to all of you who have posted and care about Dillon. Thanks again Allison for your thoughts on his progress and how it just takes time, your most recent post was especially interesting for thought!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous boy, so glad to hear that he's recovering well! His story is amazing, continue to have hope that he will continue to recover! He's lucky to have an owner like you that's very patient with him


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Am I the only one here who sees a problem? Your vet has yet to give you the okay to ride and yet you still got on him? I came across this and browsed through, at first I was impressed that he had survived and was interested in his progress but some things made my heart sink. At one point you had mentioned him being lazy about riding, I wouldn't consider him lazy. He was hit by lightning, he suffered major body AND brain damage. The story with trying to get him up a small hill is what really made my heart sink. You're pushing a wobbly unsteady horse into work. Doesn't matter if you're just "walking". If I'm not mistaken you have another horse? Why don't you ride that one? If there's a reason you can't ride that one get another horse if you're so "compelled" to ride. You're lucky your horse is alive. Why not just be happy with that and not do something you know is hard on your horse and asking something you know is _more_ than pushing it with him? If your vet thinks he'll be okay to down the road, then start small when he gives you the OK. But it baffles me that someone would put their own wants so far ahead of what's actually good for their horse above all. If your horse is having a hard time getting through a door, at _any_ time due to an injury you certainly should not consider pushing them so hard hard (Even if it is just a walk. He's partially paralyzed, still figuring out his own balance after this and he has to carry your weight and whatever balance you can offer). Though it's not my horse so I can't tell you what to do or not do.. I just think you shouldn't count on a horse who's brain is still swollen and still going through physical trauma to be your riding partner. I hope you can take this into heart enough to give him a break at least until your vet says he's stable enough to, or find yourself a new riding partner. He was hit by lighting. Enough said.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Kawairashii, I am glad that you posted in concern for my horse and will address a few things you said. One is that he fell gently into the door frame when I walked him into the barn. He walks in fine now.. that was weeks ago and I was not working at all with him then except to walk around in his paddock getting him to follow me, really just playing with him.

Next his demeanor is calm and lazy. I did not mean to imply because he shut down on me that this was laziness, it may be partially but did you see I said I think it was more than that and made him take a few steps...not another lap around the ring.

One thing I did not think to mention is that when I turn him back out in the field he takes off cantering to his pasture buddies. He also comes running when I call him from his buddies right to me. He was actually trotting
very soon after he was hit and looked really good and that was in late June, early July. Soon after he was also cantering and also looking very well. 
As far as having the vet give me the okay, well you may have a point there but I told the vet I will know when he can walk down the step to the barn and is more stable it will be time to start and he agreed and that was after I had him out for him to check to see how he was doing. Also the vet said his estimate was about 6-8 weeks which was more than a couple weeks ago.

Next, he is no longer wobbley unless the ground is uneven and then he is not what I call wobbly but just a little off and is barely noticed. The hill I was guiding him up (not forcing) is more like I gave him his head to go ahead...I did not force him.

If you could see the progress he has made and pretty quickly I might add and if you could see me with him you would change your mind as I love him so much and would never do anything to hurt him, I do know he is not 100% but he is coming along so well and I am not being selfish and I do have his interest at heart, he is young and strong and needs to be worked with.

Did you see where I am riding him about 10 minutes when I do get on him and he feels good enough to break into a nice stable trot. All that have seen him agree how well he is doing. Some of my fellow boarders tell me when i am riding him to keep going and I do not listen because I know my horse and when he tells me to stop a few steps and we are done.

Next I do ride our other horse for trial rides or borrow a horse, I am not using him for actual trail rides, there is a trail that leads to bridle trails from our barn and I go out on one short stretch probably less than 1/10th of a mile . I have ground driven him and a little lunging and in both he had not forgotten anything and was a very good boy.

I hope this changes your thoughts on how I am taking care of my miracle boy. I also know that it could take up to a year or maybe even two for him to get to the point that he will be as good as he can be. I tried to post a video but it didn't work, maybe I will see if I can post one on you tube so you all can see how well he moves now. Anyways thanks for your interest in my horses welfare.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up.  I'm just the kind of person that if I notice something that seems a bit.. "pinchy?" I'll bring it up. (There have been a few cases way back where I was too shy to bring anything up and it ended drastically for the horses where if something was mentioned, it might not have been so bad. So I tend to point out some things that seem off to me.). It sounds like you're doing a good job though everything given. I'm glad he is doing as well as he is.  I'd love to see some videos of him, he is a cutie. But just to be on the safe side it still might be a good idea to have the vet out just to give a professional good to go and be totally sure (Not saying you don't know your horse, but having someone who specializes in it is a more secure way to knowing just what's up). That could just be me though.  I wish you guys the best of luck!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Kawairashi. I will see if I can get one of the videos onto you tube in the next few days with the help of my hubby. All said you did give me something to think about, afterall it has only been 3 months and Dillon is doing remarkable. Like Allison said he must have been on the outer skirts of the lightning to even have lived. I realize realistically that we may not be truly on the trails until next year sometime and I am fine with that, I will wait as long as it takes and whether he is able to be ridden or not in the future ( my gut feeling is he will) he has a home for life with me..forever! He is a.. horse that makes me laugh at all his antics. Even when I do walk down to the field if he doesn;t see me, he follows me back to the gate and makes me feel guilty for leaving him, what a horse he is!



I am waiting to talk to a friend that uses a vet she highly recommends for a second opinion so that is part of the reason I am dragging my feet on that issue. I am also procrastinaing on calling a highly recommended accupunturist specialist that services a few stated and he is located here in Ohio.

I thank you for writing me back, I will try to post more regular updates.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Update over weekend. Rode Dillon in front field on saturday with my hubby and his horse. Was a hill to get down to field in which I hand walked him and got on when I got down to field. Walked him around for 14 minutes at a walk only. He did very well and only time seemed off was when we were circling a mudhole.
Sunday because it had not rained like it called for we hit the trail from the barn. Dillon seemed happy to be out on trail. Went down the hill he had acted up on last time expecting to have to get off and walk him up, I was quite happy when he kept walking up up up without a problem. Turns out his acting up throwing his head around was indeed behavioral because his pasture geldings were up at the top waiting for us. Dillon was out in front the entire time and had a quicker pace (walked only) than he normally does. Can't tell you how happy I am about that. We went another 5 or so minutes then turned around and went back to barn. The ride was probably 20 minutes tops and he was the best yet!

I just made an appt with a very quailified vet that was referred to me and travels to a few of the adjoining states around Oh. Anyways he said he used electotherepy or something like that and one treatment was all that was needed. I don't expect miracles but I am very excited that he may be able to help Dillon! He also does accupuncture and other alternative medicine. Thanks for reading!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I meant this vet was telling me about a horse that was hit by lightning and one treatment was all it took to cure him. Like I said I don't expect that will happen for Dillon...we'll see, he comes Monday Oct 3rd.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That is great news that he is still improving! I'm curious to see how the treatment works and turns out, I've never heard of that before. Hoping for the best for you and Dillon


----------



## Pat Miran (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! What a remarkable story. I'm so glad your horse survived and hope his recovery will continue.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

You know what, I feel dumb. I know what electrotherapy is, I've just never heard it called that, but I know what a TENS Unit is. My mom does Physical Therapy and has one that she has used on me when I hurt my wrist or ankles. I actually just had it done today on my back and it's already feeling better. I hope it works out for Dillon and improves his condition even more!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I wasn;t going to post this but I was disapointed today when Dillon refused to go onto the trail today, He went fine from the barn to trailhead, then refused, I walked him around and also just stood in front of it for awhile, and he still refused so I hopped off to hand walk him and he still refused. Considering his condition I didn;t make him...meaning I did not slap him with anything to get moving, in my thoughts I didn;t know why he was refusing but mind it could be because it was too much for him. Can't post all the good and none of the bad in case sometime this happens to someone else, they need to know it is not all up hill and sometimes there are setbacks.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Amp, don;t always know what I am talking about..learning as I go! thanks..


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello, Well I think things are looking up for Dillon. I had an equine vet come out that was recommended by our new farrier whom we purchased easy boots from for our new mare. Anyways he practices conventional medicine as well as alternative and travels to the nearby states to help horses. He has also seminars at Equine affairs.

Anyways he came out over a week ago and found that his liver, spleen and kidney levels are off ( and yes this was without bloodwork, took a pulse in those areas). He said he has TMJ (from hitting the tree). He did 6 chiro.. adjustments on him and after each one he licked his lips, and after that he did accupuncture on him. He put 2 needles above each hoof ( he says his blood is stagnent in that area) as well as other places. It was interesting that the two hooves in which the lightning went in and out of drained the most blood. He was pretty much very sleepy when all of this was over.

He wants to see him in a week and a half for another accupuncture session and has me lunging him at a walk and trot for those 20 minutes until he comes back, I am to start putting the saddle on now also to lunge him in. Did not ask when I can start riding him again..

He is doing well, but honestly I cannot tell the difference in his behavoir. He had a little limp on his front left 2 days in a row at the trot, but did not notice it yesterday. He mentioned that the liver controls anger and that is could be why he was headtossing when I was putting the halter on. I had started to have him put his head down and that has been working well, he rarely does that now. Must mention these behaviors are in memory so after a while they just become habit.

He also has him on a natural liquid supplement which I put in his grain.

He also gave me a recipe for a holistic grain mix which includes cracked corn, steam rolled barley, rolled crimped oats and flaxseed. We have all the ingredients for that mix and will start mixing it in the grain we have now to change over.

I feel pretty good about all this, just wish I had known about this vet earlier...thanks for reading..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like the vet is very open to all approaches. That could be huge in a case like Dillon's. Looking forward to hearing how he progresses with it.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow I just read this entire post and all I can say is it is one amazing story! I am glad he is doing so well and hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Pat Miran (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to hear that Dillon is doing better. It is an amazing story!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Very lucky to have survived I am pleased you horse is doing well and you have a vet that will go outside the square.

A hoses and rider were hit by lightening in my area a couple of years ago. No survivors.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*,*

thank you all, we have another appt. with vet next tuesday for another round of accupunture. Stan, unfortunetely survivors are rare, I feel for all whom have lost theirs.
Dillon is looking great on lunging, very stable and is building strength. Have a lot of rain right now, all the horses were in last night except Dillon. He has an outdoor stall where he can come and go as he pleases. He went in to eat his grain then back out in the pouring rain to graze..thats my boy!


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

My goodness!!
I just read the entire thread and I am AMAZED !

This storey would make a fantastic book!! Certainly 1 I would pre-order!! 

Very well done for showing him the love and care you have to make him want to fight and please after the hit. 

I am going to subscribe to this, and it will be the first i have ever wanted to follow! I am so impressed with your strength, with the ups and downs ! 

I cant express how pleased i am to hear of such a relationship.. hats off to you GB! Dont you every stop  We need more people like you in the world !

Love and energy your way from the UK! Keep updating, we will never get bored! xx


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Dillon has had his second accupunture treatment. Vet did have to do an adjustment on his right knee. I was shocked when he told me I could start riding him..10-15-30 minutes. The lunging is going well especially since I have learned as we go, but riding not so good. I have ridden him 5 minutes.. then 10. After the second ride he just shut down and wouldn't even walk back to the barn. Just stood there so after trying to coax him with voice and turning this way and that I hopped off and attempted to hand walk him back to barn. Still he would not move..took me about 5 minutes or so to get him going then he seemed ok. So I began lunging him again and starting out slowly at a walk on the flat ground we got a good 9 minutes, then 13 minutes and last night about 9. I am going to call the clinic soon as I get a chance. He seems dull and listless when I am on his back.
My best guess is that he was used to be "off" and his body got used to it, then after the adjustments he not only has to get his body used to the adjustment change but has to carry my weight as well. I tell him i know he is doing the best he can..and am being very patient with him. Well anyways here is a pic taken a couple weeks ago. He just seems to have been doing better before the accupunture/adjustments than he is now, he used to break out in a trot on his own, now it was forced the one time I tried in the last 3 days. Thanks for reading! I will let you know what the vet says.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

He is such a gorgeous guy!

I am so glad you are keeping us updated with his progress. It is such a rare occurrence that there are few people who have had such an experience. It is a great learning tool. Thanks!!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I think you are doing so Great with him & his therapy! Kudos to you both!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

I just read this entire thread then went on a hunt to find other cases like Dillon's. And I found one!! I found this article and look at the picture he looks a lot like dillon did with the head tilt and drooping ear and mouth just though I'd share and let you know your not the only one!! I'll try and find out if he could be ridden again or maybe you would be able to ring the vet and find out more? 
RN-T.com - Whitfield horse on mend after lightning strike =

Just found this news article about the same horse, this one has a video aswell so thought I'd share this to. 
http://northgeorgia.timesfreepress....alive-after-lightning-strike/?South-Pittsburg


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't believe this..thank you so much Jess!!! Very interesting but now I would like to try to contact someone to see how he is doing now..2 years later. Again thanks to all whom have posted.
I lunged him again today and rode less than a minute. Done riding..haven't heard from vet and Dillon is so dull, just not himself at all. Maybe I can find something more from the story Jess found..did I say thank you Jess!?


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

right well I did try to do a bit more digging but didn't find much however I did google the veterinary hospital and they have a website, also bucky barncroft the vet whom treated the horse still works there, from the article it sounds like bucky was their normal vet so if you ring and get to speak to him he may just be able to give you some information about the horses recovery. Then againhe may not, but I guess it's worth a shot. So glad I could help and Dillon's such a brave little horse as are you a truly dedicated owner, a huge well done to you both. 

Heres the link to the vets: Bradley Veterinary Hospital bradleyvet.preview.vetstreet.com

ps. Dillon is absolutley gorgeous


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Jess! Actually I did look up the website and emailed them, I also found a facebook site and posted last night. I wrote down the numbers and names of all I could find. Hopefully I will get in touch somehow. Thank you again so very much!

Again yesterday good lunging session, but riding not so good, was on about a minute and decided no more riding at all until we can figure out what might be going on with him. You could see it in his face the dull listlessness..poor boy. I know he is telling me he cannot be ridden yet..well see..


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow... Good luck with him- touching story.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I may have had an ah ha moment today,was thinking maybe I could try riding Dillon first before lunging. I got a 20 minute very good ride on my boy this afternoon. He did stop briefly 3 times but was easily encouraged to go on. I promised him grazing time in the lower pasture where we rode (we normally do not put the horses down there so it is very good grass) so that is what I did. After I decided not to lunge him. So my thoughts were that he was worn out after lunging and riding him after was hard on him. I don;t know..vet still hasn't gotten back to me but this really is good news, just made my day! This pic was actually taken saturday and i did not lunge him that day e







ither and it made a world of difference, we got 15 good minutes that day as well. I surely hope I am on to something.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to hear he's slowly making some progress, it really is an amazing story! I hope he continues to get better


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Your smile just says it all there


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

what an amazing story! And lucky you for finding a vet that will do acupuncture. I know of only one in the state of OH to be honest...and he was one of my college teachers as well. Glad to know there are probably more out there


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Great photo and glad you enjoyed your ride but i have a question.

This is not aimed at any one but open for general discussion.

When I go riding whether Stella has been worked recently, or not for 6 weeks or so, I catch her saddle and go. No lunging (wrong spelling). To me lunging the horse before riding is mainly to take the fizz out of it. Yet the people I ride with all do the same arrive saddle up walk the horse to the mounting point and ride. I surpose what I am getting at is if the horse is lunged before riding then the horse learns that is the process.
I climb on and expect the horse to behave and within a short time all is settled down. My horse and yes Stella, knows what is expected. If she presents as to high/excited then while walking her to the start point I stop and start which has the effect of gaining her attention. Some thing to consider. The start point is only a few yard from unloading and most time it is the unloading point.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

You are right Stan. My mind doesn't alway work, the vet had me lunging him for three weeks, then he was seen again and said I could ride him, so the first attempt was not real good so I guess I was thinking it was getting him in shape.

I have never had to lunge a horse before riding and now that I am not he is doing better, Today is was very chilly so I even rode without the bareback pad (mostly to keep warm) I am up to 29 minutes but he is testing me wanting to back to the barn. However he also tripped or maybe his left leg gave out (he recovered) twice, but were able to ride on. He is harder to get a left turn (his bad side) an will turn much easier to his right. He still will just stop but now he is easier to get moving again. Sometimes I have to keep turning him to the right and maybe through the woods off the trail (just the short woods trail close the barn and not really a trail ride) to trick him and go somewhere different. Anyways I am starting to wonder if he will ever be ok again like he was before...I know it has only been 5 months, but you know it is something to think about. 

Cricket, the vet is Dr. Randy Anders from Coldstream Oh and actually my regular vet does accupunture as well and he is from Waynesville.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

garlicbunny said:


> .ride) Anyways I am starting to wonder if he will ever be ok again like he was before...I know it has only been 5 months, but you know it is something to think about.
> 
> Its only been 5 months, but look how far the horse has come. Quite some distance. Progress is in leaps and bounds and sometime backwards then forward again. if it was your self building fitness and strength after an accident it hurts. The pain makes you want to stop but to get better you have to keep going. It will hurt the horse to,, and it feels the pain and like us won't want to go through that to gain fitness because it hurts.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Not too terrible far from me...an hour and some most likely. I'm from just outside of Chillicothe. I went to Hocking, near Athens. I was lucky to be able to watch my teacher show how he did acupuncture on the college horses, as well as he was my bosses vet....got to see a lot of really neat stuff he did. 

I'm glad that it seems more vets are utilizing other ways of healing. Makes me happy


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Stan..you are sweet to tell me this, I needed to hear that. It makes perfect sense but even from what I said their was no doubt in my mind that I will continue to keep plugging away with him..he is so worth it! Just another side you presented me! I have always been hopeful and little doubt he would not get better until recently. Thanks again!

BlackCricket..my son goes to OU in Athens..so pretty down..over there! My hubby and I want to camp and ride Hocking when Dillon gets better enough to really trail ride. Yes I am more than happy to have alternative medicine available!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

That's really close to me in northern Cincinnati. I didn't realize you were so close.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I have some of the best news ever. On Saturday I asked my husband to saddle up and ride with Dillon and I for a short ride on the trail. I wanted to see if it would motivate Dillon to go a bit further without balking. You are not going to believe this but we ended up going for an hour and 5 minutes. He was still going strong when I made the desicion to turn around and head for home. My thought was to let him go as far as he wanted then get off and walk him back. He carried me the entire ride, trotted up a couple of the hills and even broke into a canter for 2 strides up one hill. He was still going strong when we got back to the barn. I thought I knew my boy but guess I was wrong, however that being said I think I did the right thing in not overworking him. He seemed happy to be out and when my hubby would come up beside me he competively sped up to get out in front. It was the best day you can imagine. 
Twice his front leg seemed to give out and once in the back.
This morning we all went out again but because it was misting we kept it short at 40 minutes. He felt good and could have gone on. What a GREAT weekend. The one thing that scared the heck out of me though is when he would sidewind like he had no control, but today he did not do that at all. I am sorry the cold winter season is coming, I want to continue to ride him until it is no longer safe. What a boy, he sure had me buffaloed!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow what a story!!! I'm amazed at all of the progress he had made!  so wonderful to hear!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's wonderful gb! Great to hear he's enjoying himself and feeling pretty good. I can imagine the relief you felt after that ride.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so happy for you & your horse. He's quite the trooper.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's great news! So glad he's doing better!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I just came across this thread & I am amazed at your story & Dillon's. He is such a pretty boy & what heart! I am so glad you have gotten such great results so far-he has come a very long way. The ride this W/E is just awesome-so happy for both of you. Please do keep us posted & yes more need to be made aware of what can happen. I have shelters for my horses & in AZ we will make a 3 sided shelter/run-in. I hope that will be enough-I saw the power of the monsoons earlier this year-it was a little scary.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

So wonderful and touching to hear about the progress he made.

Not going to lie, when I saw the title of your thread - I was like, great. 12 year old with a very wild imagination. But really, your story was truly very heartening.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Amazing news about Dillon!*

As you can see I am very very happy about this weekend. We have had 3 real trail rides now, it seems the motivation from another horse is all my boy needed. He was strong and very eager to move out and when finished with ride he still had go in him. You must know how I must be feeling as you have followed my story..
We did however stay pretty much on the flat and only walking. He has actually been moving out at a much faster pace than he did before he got hit. I don't know if I mentioned that the Dr. that performed the chiro/acupunture mentioned that Dillon may very well been off even before the lightning. Could it be that he was not lazy at all, just sore and off?? I wonder. 
When we got back to the barn and turned horses out both rolled as usual but when Dillon was getting up he swayed to the right a couple steps..seems he lost his balance but caught himself and did not fall. thanks for reading..I am from suggestions from some of my followers really thinking of writing some kind of story about this maybe for an equine magazine if anything.
( 3.3 mi on Fri and 4.4 on Saturday) ...


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh he's looking fantastic!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He looks amazing! Soo glad to hear he's doing even better


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

His ear looks a lot more mobile and, if it wasn't for the uneven muzzle, you wouldn't notice much lasting effects. That will likely fade in time, too. Fantastic!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's looking great! I'm so happy for you! Keep up the good work & I think his story should be told somewhere.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Allison I don't think you can really tell his lip is still droopy from the pix I just posted. I think the muscle over his eye is healing, the dip is less pronounced. Lots of rain,then snow coming. Wish I had an indoor arena as it is way too wet to ride now. Dr. Andres comes again next Tuesday and along with Dillon he will check our mare as well.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Just a tiny update. Dr. Anders was out again on Tuesday and performed chiro on his shoulder and pelvis. Accupuncture followed and another appt at 6-8 weeks. He is doing great! We actually got 6 real trail rides and not much more to tell right now except he is good to get his teeth floated now. We discussed cantering in the spring after he is conditioned and he told me to just take it slow and a few strides, then quit and work up. I know he can canter just fine because he did less than a month after he was hit. I just have this fear of him falling and me getting hurt. 

Our mare (seen in a pic earlier) is in worse shape than Dillon was to start with. He did the chiro on her and acupunture as well. Poor thing, Doc says almost everything was out on her left side. Guess the visit from Dr. A was our Christmas presents to ourselves! haha but well worth it! Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad to hear they are both doing better, and you are too


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

It is realy good to hear your horse is doing well. Arn't you glad you did not give up and kept on tring.
Have a good christmas. don't know about the snow though. I rather like the weather I enjoy all round riding. But at this point in time we could do with a week of rain. It's getting a little dry and all that is growing is weeds.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear your horses are doing better. My horse had an eye injury, & after a couple of vet visits he said she was good to go. Just got back from a nice ride. Hope your horses continue t improve.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He's looking good! Congrats on his amazing recovery - what a heart touching story.


----------



## horser (Dec 15, 2011)

Amazing story. I am so amazing at his progress. He is a handsome boy. Is he a quarter horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all! Yes Horser he is foundation QH. Too muddy to do anything with him lately....


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

The latest update on Dillon:

Vet was out not quite 2 weeks ago. He has moved from chronic to acute. The only adjustments needed were both knees and accupunture also.Because of the warmer winter I have been able to take him out as long as it is not too muddy. I rode 11 times for a total of 17.68 miles in January. We have another appt with both horses in March and I think after that he will only need a couple times a year..after that

He has been doing very well, always has more spunk and go when we go out with the mare, he still will stop and rest for a few seconds now and then and then continues on. I have pretty much limited his trotting, if he wants to I let him trot up hills, if not we walk. A couple times including once this week, he broke into a wonderful smooth lope up hill and I have to say it felt invigorating, nothing seemed to be off in his gait so happy I was!

Friday I took him out with another horse from our barn whom he has access to across fences but not pastured with. Since the other horse is gaited we were behind. I wanted to see how he would act with another horse since it has been a year and a half (remembered he bowed his tendon September of 2010) since we had gone with another horse besides our new mare. He was full of it and wanted to go go. He threw his head early in the ride and did what I call a teenie tiny buck, and of course I got verbably stern with him and he settled down. I told my friend not to wait as I did not want to try to keep up with her so he really wanted to be with him and kept looking but went along and of course it had to be on a hill going down he did another buck..still tiny but tad higher and I swear I felt all four legs off the ground. At this point i thought if he kept it up I would come off but I got after him with my voice and loosened the reins and he settled right away and did not anymore of this behaviour the rest of the ride. I was so pleased I cannot even express. BTW I was using my bareback pad. I really like not using a saddle and feel more comfortable using that than the saddle. 
Boy though today my legs were sure feeling it! Haven't used those muscles like that in a while.
 Anyways I know he is not 100% but I think he's going to come out of this just fine!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So glad to hear he's doing well! I love hearing stories like this. Do you have any pictures from your recent rides?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So happy things turned out well for your boy  and boy you aren't kidding about the mild winter we have been having...I have lived in Ohio my entire life and never remember it being this warm!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Garlicbunny, it is great to hear how far Dillon has now progressed.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I just came across this thread and I am amazed by what happened and how well he is recovering. It is an amazing story that not many could tell. 

It also brings back many sad memories of an experience I had years ago that didn't have a happy ending. My best friend was struck by lightning the day after we got home from a long trip of camping/riding in the Rocky Mountains. I hadn't even unpacked my bags when we found her laying in the pasture with her head downhill, the lightning had also caused a power outage in the house. It took me two years to finally wash the pair of jeans that were covered in dirt and hair from our last bareback ride, racing back and forth in a meadow near the campsite. She was only ten years old and I was thirteen, and she still holds a very special place in my heart. 

I am so glad that you have a second chance to continue to learn from each other. Hope he continues to make more and more improvement. He probably loves every second of your time together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So sorry Sunny, what a sad story :-(


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad to hear the recovery continues. I think you've done a great job w/him. Hope you have many more happy miles together.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that is so lucky! I'd say even if he isn't ridable anymore he has earned his right to be a pasture horse....crossing my fingers for you


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow he is doing so amazing! I love reading about the progress and he looks so good in the pictures!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Just came across this! Dillon is gorgeous! I love his coloring!  His progress is amazing! Just from reading this I have learned alot! I'm sending well wishes your way to both you and Dillon!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

So very sorry Sunny! I am so blessed that Dillon lived and is so close to 100%, so I only know how it almost feels to lose a horse.
so sad for you..
The lasted update. Dillon had another chiro/acupunture 2 weeks ago. He said he would check his pulses in 2 months. He is doing amazing, I got over 30 miles on him in February and in March..not sure haven;t added it up yet but probably close or a little over 40mi.

I have cantered him a few times but kept it very short. Nothing seemed off and it really made me appreciate like you wouldnt believe. In March I began gradual trotting work to start really getting him in shape and he is awesome! The things I see that he is not 100% is his lip still droops, he seems a little dizzy or disoriented going through deeper water (but I can see some improvement even at that), and I cannot do tight turns with him as he seems to sort of lose his balance and he needs frequent rest stops. All in all he is doing great and I will get a picture soon to show how he looks now. I thank all of you who have prayed and rooted for him to be ok, all your prayers and thoughts have made the diffenrence along with my wonderful vet that got him to this point.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Well it is a year later from my last post and I want to let you all know how well Dillon is doing. In 2012 I had a total of 663.37 miles, the majority of which was on Dillon, some on our mare. He is doing great, I still at times see a little head tilt but if you did not know his story you might not notice. Took him to the beach last fall, when we got up to not quite his belly I felt a little dizzy, I think he did too, not sure, if I fed off of what he was feeling or if he was feeding off of me. As of now he doesn't always handle himself as well as he used to before the strike in certain conditions like a small hill to a creek he has had some trouble handling himself going down like he wasn't sure he could do it, lack of confidence I think. On the same hill or mare just hunkers down on her hocks and slides right down. But all in all he is great! I need to remember his nerves are still healing, hasn't even been quite 2 years yet. It is so exhilerating to canter him again as well and sometimes I forget what he has been through. On rides that is just him and me I say "Thank you God for this beautiful day, this wonderful horse and the opportunity to ride"!

I noticed all the pic's but one that I posted are gone..why is this, too old?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

It's amazing the recovery he's made! It sounds like your boy and mine had very similar side effects. 

In November my then 7 month old colt was kicked in the head and almost died of brain damage. Like you, I didn't know if he would make it or not. His eyes twitched uncontrollably, he couldn't move his left ear, his entire head and neck tilted to the left and his top lip pulled to the right. After lots of prayers and extensive medication/rehab, he is now almost 100%!! Like you, I've been using acupuncture for his head tilt and I can't even remember the last time I've seen his head tilt. His left eye looks down a little and his top lip is still pulled to the right, but looking at him you would have no idea he suffered brain damage if you didn't already know. Miracles truly do happen, and both my vets call my boy a miracle. He's now a favorite at the clinic and gets spoiled when he goes in for his acupuncture.  I am so glad you have a success story just like mine. I bet you are just giddy to have your boy healthy and happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Kayella, so happy for you that he survived and sounds like he is thriving very well!!! What are the "extensive" measures that were taken other than the accupunture? Yes prayers do work!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He was at the vet for 4 days on a dex and DMSO drip. After that he came home and was on bute and dex for almost two months to keep swelling and pain down. He turns 1 on the 23rd and I couldn't ask for a better horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

garlicbunny said:


> Well it is a year later from my last post and I want to let you all know how well Dillon is doing. In 2012 I had a total of 663.37 miles, the majority of which was on Dillon, some on our mare. He is doing great, I still at times see a little head tilt but if you did not know his story you might not notice. Took him to the beach last fall, when we got up to not quite his belly I felt a little dizzy, I think he did too, not sure, if I fed off of what he was feeling or if he was feeding off of me. As of now he doesn't always handle himself as well as he used to before the strike in certain conditions like a small hill to a creek he has had some trouble handling himself going down like he wasn't sure he could do it, lack of confidence I think. On the same hill or mare just hunkers down on her hocks and slides right down. But all in all he is great! I need to remember his nerves are still healing, hasn't even been quite 2 years yet. It is so exhilerating to canter him again as well and sometimes I forget what he has been through. On rides that is just him and me I say "Thank you God for this beautiful day, this wonderful horse and the opportunity to ride"!
> 
> I noticed all the pic's but one that I posted are gone..why is this, too old?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm so happy that you and your baby are doing well. I remember reading your posts when they happened. I'm very grateful to the powers that be
That your horse survived, your riding, and that you appreciate each precious moment you share together 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I was so happy to see this update pop up! I've wondered about you and Dillon and am so happy to hear about his progress. Would love to see more pictures if him now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

GB, I am so happy to hear that update! Glad he is doing so well. This is one of those stories that one doesn't forget. Such an amazing recovery. Good on you for doing all you could and good on Dillon for being such a tough cookie.

I will ask about the picture thing. I don't know anything about the tech side of things but will see if I can get an answer for you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am happy to hear that you & Dillon continue to enjoy life. Hope that good things continue for both of you.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

So happy to hear you are still interested in Dillon! I mentioned in my post that his lack of handling himself could be confidence and that is probably true but after rereading my post again it most likely stems from him not being 100% in being able to handle those situations. Somtimes he has felt like he could fall and that has scared me. I need to be even more aware of this and protect him from feeling this way. These incidents are rare though, thank goodness! I just had an ah ha moment as well. My regular vet was out just last month and said his eyes are fine, previously I was told the globe in the left eye was not as large, but I just wonder if part of this actually does stem from not being able to see as well..just a thought

Can't remember if I mentioned in my past posts about the space above his eye on the left side was sunken in. I believe that was the last thing to heal, it no longer is sunken in. Kayella, isn't it amazing how well your boy is doing since November? He will most likely continue to heal as you saw for who knows..maybe 2 years or so. We know how it feels to almost lose a horse am so happy that you added your story, like me it gives hope to others. Would be nice if you added some before and after photos either on your own post or here, I for one would love to see them! Updates on him as well form time to time too.

What spurred this update is the Equine Affair here in ohio this weekend, where the vet Dr. Ronald Anders was giving some lectures, one of which was accupunture where he performed chiro/accupunture and drew quite a crowd.He does amazing healing! If anyone in the neighboring states would like info on how to get ahold of him let me know, he travels! Thanks again and will put some more pic's up...


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Here he is soon after the strike


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

this was taken last April


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

another one soon after the lightning


----------



## Torranceb75 (May 31, 2015)

My horse was just hit 2 nights ago by a lightning strike and survived and 1 didn't make it but he is making it still eating drinking and has normal bowel movements just weak on the legs


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Your very lucky! I know a lady down in Georgia who took care of my great-grandfather and all four of her horses died from one lightening strike. Must be horrible but I am glad yours survived!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Torrence, I am so happy to hear your horse lived. Sounds like he will be ok? What did the vet say? It is hard to find someone that went through the same thing. Was it an indirect hit? My boy is totally normal except he still has an ever slight head tilt at times. I feel so blessed. Please keep me posted on his recovery. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I was so thrilled to hear your horse lived, I failed to take not that the other horse did not make it. Please send my deepest sympathies to the owner of the other horse, so very sorry.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

So strange to me that I saw this post pop up today. Just last night, as strong storms were rolling through I had the thought- what if one of the horses gets struck by lightening? And what about having metal shoes on their hooves? In 9 years of horse ownership I never thought of it until now. 

It was good to read your story and I'm so happy your horse is doing so well. He truly sounds like a miracle!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

He is a "miracle horse"! That was evident from the day he got hit, I still think about it when it storms but I don't worry myself about it, it is in Gods hands is how I think of it now as I have no control over it.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

garlicbunny, so nice to see you here and get the update on your horse. I was glued to this thread back when he first had his injury, and am so happy to hear he's still doing so well! Now you know we'll beg you for some pictures of him


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Erogen, you want pic's..really?  He looks like a normal horse...unless I take one from the front he might show a slight head tilt..or is that just the way he looks at me? lol. He has such character, whenever I go to barn and he see's its me he does this little whinny, I love that, he makes me feel its love, when its really he likes attention and anything to eat I think is the truth.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

haven't posted pic's in so long I forgot how to, but I will try as soon as I have extra time.


----------

